# 2 foot narrow gauge utilizing Bachmann On30 Shay



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*Here is a wild hare, hair or whatevhair. 
Being that I've wanted to build the Gilpin Tram, however, not in large scale as no room for it, I thought about utlizing teh Bachmann On30 T boiler shay - modify the shay into the Gilpin # 1. HOWEVER, 2 foot narrow gauge based upon the 16mm track (On30, HO width). Being so, this would require the engines, ore cars, cabeese and all other sorts to scale out to 1:37 (I believe my guzintus is correct). I've have blue line drawings of the # 1 and would have to scale it as required. 
Thoughts?*


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, 

that's a nice idea. But I would use 1:32 scale for that railroad (also on 16.5mm tracks) because you can use all the #1 gauge equipment like figures and detailparts. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

HI,
Thanks for thein formation, however, 2 foot gauge in 1:32 is 19.00 mm.
Not bad idea. 
Since the loco and ore cars will be scratchbuilt, make the modeling easier
Of course I could always modify the On30 to On2. I'm trying to stay in a smaller gauge for the hobby room.
I'll go with the On2.
Thanks again.
Marc


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, On3 works out as two foot gauge in 1:32 scale. 1:32 is 3/8" scale and On3 track is 3/4". 
Interesting idea, but I'm not sure 1:32n2 is very practical for live steaming. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

try building in 1:22.5 / 1:25 / 1:24 scales - they might be closer. I'm building a 1:24 narow gauge (2ft) industrial diesel loco to run on HO scale track. 

Cheers Jonesy


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

All,
Thanks for the information, however, I do not want to build the Giplin Tram in larger scales.
I thought the 1:37 might work, however, too large to utilize the Bachmann On30 shay.
The On2 will work just fine, I will have to narrow the axles, etc. as the track gauge is approximately 12mm
Grandt Line manufactures the 5. & 1.5 ton ore cars in On3, this will be just fine, I'll modify the trucks.
I'll keep eveyone posted on the progress.
Marc


----------

